# Procedure 61795



## mbeachhamilton (Feb 12, 2009)

How many times can procedue 61795 be billed with codes:

31276
31276 50
31255
31255 50
31256
31256 50
31289
31289 50

This is an add-on code but I'm not sure if we bill this out for each 
procedure, right and left, or just once???

I cannot find any documentation concerning this.  I assume it is billed once.  The doctor believes the code should be billed 6 times.  Thanks for the help...


----------



## rachell1976 (Feb 13, 2009)

We bill only once.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 13, 2009)

This was my thought, also.  I don't have  coding software...does anyone else have any input?


----------



## jackjones62 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Cpt 61795*

CPT 61795 is to be billed only once during endoscopic sinus surgery, regardless of how many sinus procedures are performed; if you check out the Academy of Otolaryngology website, they have recommendations on the use of this code.  Note, this is an add on code and is not subject to the multiple procedure discount rule, we do get paid 100% of the allowed.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## mbeachhamilton (Feb 17, 2009)

*61795*

Thanks for the information.  Just needed a little nudge toward the answer.  The doctor thinks he is doing the procedure 6 times but now I have a good place to get written documentation concerning the procedure.


----------

